# Sheikh Zayed Road Dubai - A Road to Dubai Future



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ I know... but that is not really an answer on what I posted.
> 
> 
> But just lets take the most famous example of Dubai Marina or even Business bay...Highrise districts build like suburbs on cul de sac roads?
> In that way the old Dubai of Deira and Bur Dubai looks way more like a city than those new districts...


Oh alright, I understand what you mean by "city feeling", you're saying that that Dubai is not a walk-friendly city, except for the old area of Deira where you can walk around freely, and walking creates "city feeling."

Did I get it right?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I just pissed you off right?
No city feeling is created by that big mix of living/shopping/working and yes getting around by footh or bus/metro/lightrail ect...

Still none of that has ABU DHABi and still it feels more like a city because it has no cul de sac where the highrises are and more mixed. But for the rest , it's just a big city with a 5x5 highway grid that is gridlocked half of the time...
But as long as you can provide yourself with cheap oil that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ I just pissed you off right?
> No city feeling is created by that big mix of living/shopping/working and yes getting around by footh or bus/metro/lightrail ect...
> 
> Still none of that has ABU DHABi and still it feels more like a city because it has no cul de sac where the highrises are and more mixed. But for the rest , it's just a big city with a 5x5 highway grid that is gridlocked half of the time...
> But as long as you can provide yourself with cheap oil that shouldn't be a problem


Haha, no you didn't.

Lets see:

Living: Check
Shopping: Check
Working: Check
Walkability: nope

So the only thing that Dubai is missing is walkability, you are trying to say that Los Angeles doesn't have a city feeling?

If you don't have a car in Dubai you could easily take the metro or the bus so I don't get what you're trying to say.

And i'm kind of confused why you brought Abu Dhabi into this, we are talking about Dubai here aren't we?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Even LA has more walkable streets in it's downtown(s) than Dubai has in it's cul de sac highrise downtown(s). But uhm yes, compairde to it's size LA and number of people in metro area, LA is not busy and does not look as big as it is.

What I didn't meant to say: Dubai is no real city.
What I meant to say: The new Dubai doesn't feels like one because of it's cul de sac appearance, but there is no doubt it is a real city. Nevertheles the skyscrapers would look a lot better if placed differently.



> Living: Check
> Shopping: Check
> Working: Check
> Walkability: nope


So I can find this all 3 types in lets say any given street in Dubai Marina? Because that what I would expect with such a skyline and density. There are as much people in the streets as in my 6000inh. suburb and the whole thing gives an desolate impression exept for the cars ofcourse.
Only thing positive is there is a Marina walk, it would be nicer if that was a shopping boulevard. 

Yes I know there is a Marina mall that provides all needs.

Ok this was my oppinion, and I have peace with yours. I'll now chose to not discuss this any longer with you.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Look gents: both LA and Dubai are the worst examples of modern, relatively well off world cities. It really does not matter which one is worse. They are both the worst, so to speak.


The art of city creation happens somewhere else. It is not only about walkability. It is a certain flair of design. That means: no underground or overhead pedestrian crossings, no highways in the centre, ground floors taken up by shops and services, creation of small squares, fountains, green spaces, possibly trams AT GRADE level. That sort of thing is mostly seen in Europe, but guess what: Sydney has it, Melbourne has it, even Tokyo and New York (Manhattan) have it. Sheikh Zayed Road is an anti-thesis of urban concept. That's all.


I still like some of its buildings, but the whole area deteriorated in the last 5 years. Once it got denser, it got worse. Normally, it would be the opposite but not here. 
The way it should have developed: the highway aspect should have been diverted southward, and SZR should have become a slower, grander avenue. Champs Elysees of Dubai. With occasional traffic lights, dynamics of pedestrians crossing in front of newest models of Infiniti, Rolls Royce or Lexus - each participant of this city traffic stealing glimpses of each other. Being playful almost, being city-like. 

The overground metro is a big mistake - it further destroys the fabric. It should be run at grade with easy access. It should the the FOCAL POINT of this grand avenue, not hidden somewhere above, like some unwanted but necessary monorail in Novosybirsk. 

Well, this is how it could have been. Now it is too late. We have a huge highway and a total dislocation. In 20 years it might change for the better.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Marco Polo said:


> Some of the buildings are really cool.
> 
> 
> But when it comes to urban planning or city fabric - Sheikh Zayed Road - is a Road to Dubai Failure (not Future).
> It is such an anti-city thing - a huge highway dissecting tho sides. No developed city in the developed world would ever allow such thing. Think Stockholm, think Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Toronto, Sydney, Barcelona... The world has moved on so much from such arrangements.


Non sense, i have driven on that road many times and it is nothing like you say. I prefer driving on SZR road then the streets of London for example. Have you been to Dubai before instead of talking BS just by looking at pictures


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Even LA has more walkable streets in it's downtown(s)


Yeah and then you get robbed in that crime ridden city that LA. I have been to LA, familar with the smog and pollution hanging in the mountains. Dubai has much better infrastructure and everything is new and high quality, people dont know anything have to make a fool of themselves.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Get Smart said:


> Non sense, i have driven on that road many times and it is nothing like you say. I prefer driving on SZR road then the streets of London for example. Have you been to Dubai before instead of talking BS just by looking at pictures




I have visited numerous times (6? 7?) over the last 13 years. I am stating my opinion based on my observations and my urban planning studies. 
I understand your opinion is different. I will not call it BS - you may have valid points that you believe in.

While I do like some of the buildings along the road, as an urban concept - I consider it a failure.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Get Smart said:


> Yeah and then you get robbed in that crime ridden city that LA. I have been to LA, familar with the smog and pollution hanging in the mountains. Dubai has much better infrastructure and everything is new and high quality, people dont know anything have to make a fool of themselves.


Of course mister I love dubai is the best...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Imre said:


> 26/November/2009
> 
> Burj Dubai ,Business Bay and SZR


Some more...



Imre said:


> 26/November/2009
> 
> Sheikh Zayed Road


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

234sale said:


>





234sale said:


>





Imre said:


> 28/November/2009
> 
> Sheikh Zayed Road and Dubai Metro



So...Just a highway indeed...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

234sale said:


>





Imre said:


> 15/October/2009
> 
> Sheikh Zayed Road (Dubai)


Beautifull sand almost right next to the skyscrapers...


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

josham, what is the point of all these pictures, what are you trying to prove? Dubai is way bigger than that, that is just the downtown region of Dubai, that's like taking the downtown region of Los Angeles then saying, see? just a bunch of skyscrapers with nothing around them, which is not true.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> josham, what is the point of all these pictures, what are you trying to prove?* Dubai is way bigger than that,* that is *just the downtown *region of Dubai, that's like taking the downtown region of Los Angeles then saying, see? just a bunch of skyscrapers with nothing around them, which is not true.



Exactually (Downtown Dubai is not the real city of Dubai) what i'm trying to say all along. It's like...the opposite world.
Dowtown is not the city but a highway with giant Skyscrapers next to it...
Sounds a bit weird don't you think?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> Exactually (Downtown Dubai is not the real city of Dubai) what i'm trying to say all along. It's like...the opposite world.
> Dowtown is not the city but a highway with giant Skyscrapers next to it...
> Sounds a bit weird don't you think?


What i'm trying to tell you is: The skyscrapers along the highway are not the only ones, Dubai is huge and there are many more scattered around Dubai and many under development which will eventually create more skylines scattered around Dubai. This would all result in the "city feeling" that you want.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Exactually (Downtown Dubai is not the real city of Dubai) what i'm trying to say all along. It's like...the opposite world.
> Dowtown is not the city but a highway with giant Skyscrapers next to it...
> Sounds a bit weird don't you think?


doesnt sound nor look weird to me from the pictures you have posted, infact place looks very modern. Only thing i found weird is your attitide


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ meh,
Can't help it when you don't want to see it....
Nevermind. It looks modern indeed. -.-


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ meh,
> Can't help it when you don't want to see it....
> Nevermind. It looks modern indeed. -.-


I see you ignored my post, how come?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Just hope they are planning to fill in the gynormous gaps...and make the whole of Dubai less outspread...


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ Just hope they are planning to fill in the gynormous gaps...and make the whole of Dubai less outspread...


Why would I hope when they are many project under development now, go check the Dubai forum


----------

